# It WILL GO AWAY!



## celicagt16 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I broke up with my gf of 3 years. She messed with my head really bad and always made sure I was on the chase. I was engaged in the relationship 100% but drained and stressed all the time.

A few weeks go by after breaking up with heavy drinking and BOOM- total out of body experience that lasted for 9 hours. Scariest feeling ever. The pursuing weeks and months, it came like waves everyday. The most painful(scary and depressing) experience in a numbing way I have ever known.

I started zoloft which didnt do much, but in the meantime, I remembered what I had once forgot- I wanted to be an attorney, and I once believed in god. Somehow or another I realized by goal of wanted to practice law, and began to finish my degree part time. I started praying that god would give me strength, and whatever god is, it did. As I became more engaged pursing my goals, I forgot about the DP. Forgetting about DP and pursuing and engaging in your life is how you get through it! Depersonalization is an evolutionary trait that has made our species more efficient in some way, otherwise it wouldn't exist. YOU HAVE DP FOR A REASON! It may seem like you are in the WORST HELL ON EARTH, BUT IF YOU STICK IT OUT DP WILL PAY OUT MORE THAN YOU WILL EVER KNOW!! It may sound crazy that something so bad can be good, and I never thought I could say this, but it was the best thing that could have happened to me, even though it was the worst to go through.

Tips:

Alcohol will make DP worse so quit drinking or cut to 1-3 drinks a day.
Exercise
Build connections with other people. Very important. Call family, talk to people everywhere you go
FIND YOUR GOALS! setting goals is what got me out of this. IT WILL WORK, have some faith.
Pray- god may sound illogical, but is just as illogical as a meaningless universe that came from nothing

QUIT THINKING ABOUT DP (reading these forums, reading articles about it, yada yada), and go out and live your life!

I made it. I'm in Law school now, I eat healthy everyday, I have good looking women all the time, i have tons of friends now, Im happy, and I love my freakin life. (I get some DP every once in a while after i drink alot (7+ drinks), but it goes away in like 5 minutes after i wake up)

I hope my story helps you in some way...


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

celicagt16 said:


> So I broke up with my gf of 3 years. She messed with my head really bad and always made sure I was on the chase. I was engaged in the relationship 100% but drained and stressed all the time.
> 
> A few weeks go by after breaking up with heavy drinking and BOOM- total out of body experience that lasted for 9 hours. Scariest feeling ever. The pursuing weeks and months, it came like waves everyday. The most painful(scary and depressing) experience in a numbing way I have ever known.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I think you're incredibly right about pursuing your goals and to stop thinking about dp and coming on here. I think the "dp life" becomes an addiction that's hard to break.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I think this is my favorite post ever, because if I ever do break out of this I see it as being exactly as you have described. I think goal oreinted existence is the path out of DP if indeed one exists. And if it doesn't work at least you've done something with your life. On a sidenote, I am so incredibly happy that you beat this monster. That is an accomplishment my friend.


----------

